# What is your job and how much do you earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I would like to conduct this short survey for you people. 

Do you have a job? 
Are you regularly employed?
If no, what is the reason why you do not have a job or why you are not regularly employed?

If yes, what is your job?
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly:
Daily:
Weekly:
Monthly:

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

People don't usually feel comfortable revealing how much they make. :b


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm guessing this is a forum and you are anonymous, therefore confident in sharing such information. It would be different if I conducted this in real life. I should have made a poll though. 

And I created this to know whether I should push through with this "project" that I have in mind that might help a lot of people in this forum.


----------



## NicholasLG (Jul 26, 2014)

Definately a lot less than a 22 year old should be making. 16 year olds out there making more money than me.


----------



## DRockBottom (Feb 1, 2015)

Full time job.
Forced to work or be kicked out on street.
Hard to say what it really is, I do a lot of diff positions sometimes even new one every day...

I dont give a **** about what people think when they ask me about how much I earn, I say it online and I say it in person.
I earn 9.50, used to earn 9 but they give me some raise.
After they take out taxes (I spend my money on gas, food, my time to work, my stress and mine everything yet they take out taxes and my money without helping me at all, ok then why the **** not) I dont get a lot of it, just few weeks ago they took out over 300$ of taxes from 1000$ check (I worked 11-12 hours a day plus Saturday a lot).
I get paid every few weeks, not once a month.

I don't care about money so any amount is "satisfying" to me, only reason I "want" money is so I can quit my job and buy house somewhere isolated and live in peace, I hate people, and want to be left alone FOREVER.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahh taxes. I could write so much on how you could effectively minimize it in a legal way through loopholes in the system but it should involve cashless transactions of course.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Cannot work for physical problems that they will not recognize as disability. I'm just screwed.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

This belongs in the Work place section


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm self employed full time. I can lose money on a daily basis so it's impossible to calculate my income until the end of the year. Even at that, every year is different.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you have a job? Ya
Are you regularly employed? Ya

If yes, what is your job? Motor Racing design/data engineer 
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job? Comfy
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways? No

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: ~$42 (~$33USD) (45 hours/week avg)

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn? Ya


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes
Yes
Sanitation design engineer/developer
Mostly comfortable 
Depends on what it is
Too much
No, I'm a greedy b4$tard


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I work at Chipotle and I ****ing love it there. Very comfortable at work. I make like 600 every two weeks. It's not enough to live off of but I'm just happy to be working and to be able to buy groceries and pay for my car and junk. 

I wanna get a second job at this smoothie place like two stores down but I don't know how I'd balance all that **** with school.


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

job - online gf
monthly - $50

currently looking for more clients 

i do online bf too just ask


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Setolac said:


> Do you have a job?
> Are you regularly employed?
> If yes, what is your job?
> Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?
> Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?


 I work full-time (8:30am to 4:30pm, Monday to Friday) at a call centre handling complaints for a telco company.

I was sort of forced into this job. When I applied, it was for a customer service position, and I was in that role for almost 2 years. But then they made the team redundant when the role was given to an offshore call centre. Those of us who remained were transferred to the complaints team.

Although I don't particularly enjoy dealing with angry customers, this job actually gives me a lot of freedom on how I resolve complaints for customers (my tactic is to do a lot of investigation beforehand so that I only need to talk to the customer once). I don't think I would get this much freedom at another call centre company.

But I would jump ship if I could find a similar job that pays more.



Setolac said:


> How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
> Hourly:
> Daily:
> Weekly:
> ...


 My contract says my annual salary is $43,000 AUD. I get paid fortnightly, and after tax I take home $1,400 AUD per fortnight. I'm pretty satisfied in that this allows me to pay my bills, loan for a new car, and a little extra to spend on my hobbies.

For those of you in the US, the cost of living in Australia is significantly higher, which is why we get paid more.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I would like to conduct this short survey for you people. 

Do you have a job? 

Yes

Are you regularly employed?

Yes

If no, what is the reason why you do not have a job or why you are not regularly employed?

If yes, what is your job?

Grocery department supervisor in a supermarket

Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?

I don't love the job, it pays pretty crap for what I have to do. I'd be more comfortable in a more skilled and respected job, or running my own business. The days I work are pretty bad. There's not much chance for a life.

Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?

Yes

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: $15.80 NZD
Daily:
Weekly: Around $520 NZD after taxes and KiwiSaver
Monthly:

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn?

No.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a Cashier at a Grocery Store. Been there for almost 2 years now, helped me really over come SA, I get 32-40 hours a week and my paychecks are about $480 each. I plan on staying there through college too.


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, after looking for 6 months since graduating, No im not comfortable with my job and feel forced to work there. Yes, I would quit my job if I could get a better paying job with better growing potential.
How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: $10
Daily: $80
Weekly: $400
Monthly: $1733.33

No I am not satisfied, My whole paycheck goes towards paying my 20k+ school loan leaving me with nothing, and I thought I would be making more after graduating college. :no ..There should be a way to declare bankruptcy on school loans, just like any other loans.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, my job is, I just transitioned, and my rate of pay is, yeah, noyfb, and I'm going back to college to finish my degree and, yeah, that also is noyfb. So yeah. I guess, to sum it all up, is, it's noyfb.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Yeah, my job is, I just transitioned, and my rate of pay is, yeah, noyfb, and I'm going back to college to finish my degree and, yeah, that also is noyfb. So yeah. I guess, to sum it all up, is, it's noyfb.


Don't be scared man. This is the internet. We are anonymous. Nobody would give a rat's *** on how much you earn, they don't know you in real life anyway.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Contract s l u t , in other words who ever if offering the most money is where I go .
And I'll do what ever they want me to if it pays enough .


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

student
-$3,000 per semester


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Spaceman, table-headed service drone.





But I only make five monies every two years. ._.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vDNl34Q3aE8#t=222

----------------------------------
Do you have a job? *Yeh*
Are you regularly employed? *So far*

If yes, what is your job? *Stockclerk slave*
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job? *Forced into it, ain't no rest for the wicked, money don't grow on trees, I got bills to pay, I got mouths to feed, there ain't nothin' in this world for free.*
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways? *Hellz yeah*

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
*I'll keep that info to myself, I'm not very happy about it but you can imagine it's very low pay for 40 hrs a week. As a young buck growin' up, I envisioned much better pay by this age, yet I've no one else to blame save myself. Yeah yeah, I'm workin' on it--actually qualify for a promotion if I play my cards right, but meh, time will tell...*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you have a job? *Yes*
Are you regularly employed? *Yes*

If yes, what is your job? *Hospital slave*
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job? *Forced to be there. I want to do something else but gotta pay the bills.*
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways? *Yes, please.*

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
*~1100/wk before taxes, I pay a lot of taxes.*


----------



## thunderface (Nov 25, 2014)

Do you have a job? 
Yes

Are you regularly employed?
Yes.

If yes, what is your job?
Sales Assistant

Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?
I felt forced to take ANY job because I was getting desperate/pressured from family. 

Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?
YES!

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: £6.50 an hour (UK minimum wage) AKA nearly 10$ 
Weekly: £65

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn?
No. It's literally 10 hours a week and the shifts are horrible. 4 shifts just to get 10 hours? Hardly worth going in. But 2015 will be a year of change (I HOPE!)


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Self Employed, dare I say 'Freelance'. I call myself an illustrator, but in reality I just end up doing a small graphic here and there and the rest is whatever pays at the time. 
It was a desperate leap to find employment after moving to a new country and having no transport. I still have to force myself to keep going with it every day, but that's because I am who I am. The job isn't really the problem, I am just severely bereft of motivation for anything that requires a long attention span that isn't creative. The one positive that comes out of it though is that I can choose my hours, and it has made me a more outspoken person considering I have to constantly chase people down to pay my invoices. 
I earn enough, when I do get paid.
I'd love to quit and just make money from my art. Wake up,paint, design, draw, sculpt, flounce around being difficult and get paid for it. heh. 
That or work with animals.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have a job? *Yes*
Are you regularly employed? *Graduated from college last spring. Worked summers while in school. Have had my current position since October after struggling at position July-October because of anxiety/introversion.*

If yes, what is your job? *Data entry*
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job? *My social anxiety prevents me from having a position with any more people skills required. I am comfortable here other then that.*
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways? *If it required more communication skills then my current job, no*

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: *$11.50/hr*

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn? *Yes and no*


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

*Do you have a job? *
Yes

*Are you regularly employed?* 
Yes. Only spent two months out of work since leaving school when I was 16.

*If yes, what is your job?* 
Sales Administrator

*Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?* 
A bit of both. Fairly comfortable but given the choice I'd rather be elsewhere - i.e, retired. It's a means to an end and nothing more.

*Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?* 
If it meant working from home, probably yes. However, I'm not really a fan of change so it would be a tough decision

*How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?*
Barely more than National Minimum Wage

*Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn? *
No. I've had one minimal pay rise in the last four and a half years.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Do you have a job? Ya
> Are you regularly employed? Ya
> 
> If yes, what is your job? Motor Racing design/data engineer
> ...


What kind of motor racing f1 v8 supercars i would love a job like that would be so much fun (i love cars i joke that my car is my girlfriend)


----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)

*Do you have a job?*
Yes

*Are you regularly employed?*
Yes, working at the company for 14 years

*If yes, what is your job?*
IT Manager

*Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?*
Somewhat. Due to economic problems in my country i'm happy that i actually have job and receive salary.

*Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?*
Yes, but depends of what the alternative way is.

*How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?*
900 EUR monthly, it's above the national average but still not enough for decent living.

*Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn?*
No and yes. Since i work for the same company for 14 years my salary didn't even doubled. Due to all economic problems, i'm satisfied that i'm payed every month and that i earn enough to cover all my expenses at the moment.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you have a job? 
Yes
Are you regularly employed?
Yes
If no, what is the reason why you do not have a job or why you are not regularly employed?

If yes, what is your job?
Dish pig(dish washer)/gardener at a nursing home

Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?
I got credit cards and a car loan so need to work to pay it off
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways? Yes 

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly:$19-33
Daily:
Weekly: $750
Monthly:$3000 after tax

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn? No would like about another 20k a year so i could enjoy my hobby and live comfortable


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mike91 said:


> What kind of motor racing f1 v8 supercars i would love a job like that would be so much fun (i love cars i joke that my car is my girlfriend)


I work in V8 Supercars and also Sportscars (Le Mans Prototypes). It's a great job but it can get pretty hectic at times and quite frustrating when your team isn't performing well.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Do you have a job? 
*yes*
Are you regularly employed?
*yes*

If yes, what is your job?
*support worker for the disabled* *- night shifts*
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?
*i love it*
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?
*no*

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: *£8.50*
Daily:*£102 (12 hour shift)*
Weekly:*£306 roughly (shifts are sometimes longer)*
Monthly:*£1224 4 weekly*

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn?
*yeh, it's a decent amount for the line of work I'm in and my area.
*


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

pork said:


> I'm self employed full time. I can lose money on a daily basis so it's impossible to calculate my income until the end of the year. Even at that, every year is different.


What kind of work do you do?


----------



## benduggan (Oct 30, 2013)

I would like to conduct this short survey for you people. 

Do you have a job? Nope
Are you regularly employed? Nope
If no, what is the reason why you do not have a job or why you are not regularly employed? I suck as a human being/can't get a job/lack sufficient experience or skills/have a useless major


How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: 0.00/hr
Daily: 0.00
Weekly: 0.00
Monthly: 0.00

I do get a bidaily bonus of shame and humiliation

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn? I would ideally like to be making more than zero dollars


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't be one of those people that never risked living outside of where they grew-up.



thatsher said:


> I'm a cashier, not my dream job but it's alright..still working there cause I'm not sure if I want to move away for college by myself or wait to get accepted in my city.
> I get 11,20 an hour. Not too much but I'm fine with it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I work part time as a lab tech. I made around 36,000 this past year. Which is not a lot in my neck of the woods but since I live with my parents, I get to save a good chunk.

It's an ok field to work in, I just don't like having to work weekends and holidays and being made to work double or longer shifts in the event they can't find coverage for the next shift.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

You all are earning way to much money.
480$ per week? For beeing a cashier? Do they hire? Sounds less stressfull and still more worthy then my job.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Do you have a site to sell your wares or do you have to actively seek-out clientelle



River In The Mountain said:


> Self Employed, dare I say 'Freelance'. I call myself an illustrator, but in reality I just end up doing a small graphic here and there and the rest is whatever pays at the time.
> It was a desperate leap to find employment after moving to a new country and having no transport. I still have to force myself to keep going with it every day, but that's because I am who I am. The job isn't really the problem, I am just severely bereft of motivation for anything that requires a long attention span that isn't creative. The one positive that comes out of it though is that I can choose my hours, and it has made me a more outspoken person considering I have to constantly chase people down to pay my invoices.
> I earn enough, when I do get paid.
> I'd love to quit and just make money from my art. Wake up,paint, design, draw, sculpt, flounce around being difficult and get paid for it. heh.
> That or work with animals.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Do you have a site to sell your wares or do you have to actively seek-out clientelle


Currently making one so that I look a little more established. For the time being it's about actively seeking and it's rather exhausting. I'm hoping to gradually nudge the whole thing in a more creative direction when I'm better at it all.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Freiheit said:


> I work part time as a lab tech. I made around 36,000 this past year. Which is not a lot in my neck of the woods but since I live with my parents, I get to save a good chunk.
> 
> It's an ok field to work in, I just don't like having to work weekends and holidays and being made to work double or longer shifts in the event they can't find coverage for the next shift.


Another lab geek. Hello lab geek!

Yes I work. As a chemist. Wage : not enough.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

You can always return. The important thing is to - pardon the cliche - "broaden your horizon." 



thatsher said:


> I love this city too much  but maybe I have to.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!
And...it's great you're doing something you love!



River In The Mountain said:


> Currently making one so that I look a little more established. For the time being it's about actively seeking and it's rather exhausting. I'm hoping to gradually nudge the whole thing in a more creative direction when I'm better at it all.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

feels said:


> I work at Chipotle and I ****ing love it there. Very comfortable at work. I make like 600 every two weeks. It's not enough to live off of but I'm just happy to be working and to be able to buy groceries and pay for my car and junk.
> 
> I wanna get a second job at this smoothie place like two stores down but I don't know how I'd balance all that **** with school.


That's so awesome, Chipotle is my go to place  Do you get free food?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Mediin said:


> You all are earning way to much money.
> 480$ per week? For beeing a cashier? Do they hire? Sounds less stressfull and still more worthy then my job.


I know! I'm shocked, I was earning like a measly $8.40 as a cashier. Then they gave me a 10cent raise after 1 year of working there. **** them!! :mum


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Work Online - Blogger, Online Advertiser, Affiliating marketing, Computer Programming, Web Designing.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

HenDoggy said:


> That's so awesome, Chipotle is my go to place  Do you get free food?


Yep, any days that we actually work we get a free meal. On closing shifts I usually get two. The only catch is that you have to stay there and eat it. So if we want to take something home after our shift then they're supposed to charge us 50%, but it depends on who's working the register. I'll give people free meals even if I know they're taking it home.

I'm currently sick of the food. :b I have a blast preparing it, though. We put a lot of love in.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

feels said:


> Yep, any days that we actually work we get a free meal. On closing shifts I usually get two. The only catch is that you have to stay there and eat it. So if we want to take something home after our shift then they're supposed to charge us 50%, but it depends on who's working the register. I'll give people free meals even if I know they're taking it home.
> 
> I'm currently sick of the food. :b I have a blast preparing it, though. We put a lot of love in.


That's nice to know they are treating the employees good.  But how can you be sick of eating Chipotle  If that was the only thing that I'm allowed to eat for the rest of my life I'll be fine with that  But that might change once I'm eating it most days like you lol. Oh and I can tell you guys put a'lot of love into the food :heart


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Do you have a job? *Yes*
Are you regularly employed? *Yes*
If no, what is the reason why you do not have a job or why you are not regularly employed?

If yes, what is your job? *Starbucks Barista, Guest Conference Host at a Conference Center in nearby mountains*
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job? *For both jobs, a little of both being forced and comfortable. I've got bills to pay and student loans to pay off.* 
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?
*Yes, I want to work full time at one place 40 hours/week. *

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Weekly: *Lately, about $400 - $500 total a week from both jobs. I've been getting a lot of hours at both places the last few months. *

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn?
*No, I have a college degree and I want to earn more money so I can save, instead of living paycheck to paycheck.*


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you have a job?
== Nope.

Are you regularly employed?
== Nope

If no, what is the reason why you do not have a job or why you are not regularly employed?
== My last job ended back in Jan. 4, 2014 because it was just for the winter season. I was a sales associate for JCP.

If yes, what is your job?
== My JCP job was stock, pricing things and marking things down and helping customers.

Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?
== It would be an alright job for anyone else but for me, it flared my anxiety all the time. I had to hide in the bathroom to take breathers.

Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?
== I just passed a phone interview with a small company. They're asking me to come in tomorrow for an in-person interview. I hope it goes well.

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly: $0
Daily: $0
Weekly: $0
Monthly: $0


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I would like to conduct this short survey for you people. 

Do you have a job? Yes
Are you regularly employed? Yes
If no, what is the reason why you do not have a job or why you are not regularly employed?

If yes, what is your job? IT System Administrator
Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job? It is the career I chose, mostly comfortable, sometimes stressful
Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways? Only if I enjoyed it more

How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?
Hourly:
Daily:
Weekly:
Monthly: Near average for the position and area I live in

Are you satisfied with the amount of money that you earn? Yes, though a little more would be fair


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

Setolac said:


> I would like to conduct this short survey for you people.
> 
> Do you have a job? *Yup. *
> Are you regularly employed? Define *"regularly employed"&#8230;..*
> ...


 *Hell to the no! *


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you have a job? Yes
Are you regularly employed? Yes
I work as cook, server, and dishwasher at the senior citizen's center.
I have no choice but to be comfortable. I'm too timid to look for work elsewhere, for fear of losing my job. I like the people for the most part, and the work's not too stressful.
I would only quit if I knew for sure the opportunity was real, and would likely work out. 
Hourly: $9.25
Daily: Depends. Hours vary day by day, so around $65 on a good day.
Weekly: I usually get paid for about 34 hrs a week (we have to clock out for 30 minutes a day for lunch), so about $314, before taxes.
Monthly: Once taxes and health insurance are factored out, I make a little less than $1000 a month.
Satisfied? Who would be?


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes I'm currently employed.

Yes typical 9-5 stuff.

I'm an office monkey.

I hate this job.

I'm here because my company asked me to reconsider when I gave my two week notice, two weeks ago. I was absolutely certain it would be best if I left, but I was swayed into staying and now very much regret it (I'm terrible at the job and it takes a huge emotional toll on me).

I'm not telling you how much I make. There are people on this site who actually do know me in real life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I make a pretty good income but after taxes are removed for welfare queens and whatnot, it shrivels down very fast.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

feels said:


> I work at Chipotle and I ****ing love it there. Very comfortable at work. I make like 600 every two weeks. It's not enough to live off of but I'm just happy to be working and to be able to buy groceries and pay for my car and junk.
> 
> I wanna get a second job at this smoothie place like two stores down but I don't know how I'd balance all that **** with school.


 600 every two weeks.. damn..

I make 30-60$ biweekly -___- im not great at my job *sigh*


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Sugarslippers said:


> 600 every two weeks.. damn..
> 
> I make 30-60$ biweekly -___- im not great at my job *sigh*


What is your job if I may ask?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Setolac said:


> What is your job if I may ask?


 I work at a fast food place.... 7.25 an hr..

I work maybe 2 days a week or just 1


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

pork said:


> I'm self employed full time. I can lose money on a daily basis so it's impossible to calculate my income until the end of the year. Even at that, every year is different.


Poker or forex?


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I work in V8 Supercars and also Sportscars (Le Mans Prototypes). It's a great job but it can get pretty hectic at times and quite frustrating when your team isn't performing well.


Ooo what team do you work for? i go for the ford teams but they will close soon i think


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mike91 said:


> Ooo what team do you work for? i go for the ford teams but they will close soon i think


I currently work for the Holden Racing Team but I used to work for Dick Johnson Racing until last year.


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

*Do you have a job? * 
Yes
*Are you regularly employed?*
Yes

*If yes, what is your job?*
Working at a gass station with some focus on marketing/promoting.

*Are you comfortable with your job, or are you forced to be in this job?*
Very comfortable, even though it's not my dream job I have a nice boss that gives me a lot of freedom. If I want time off I can get time off. If I want to work more I can work more etc.

*Would you want to quit your job if you are given the opportunity to have the chance to earn through alternative ways?*
No, I like a steady income. Through my job I am allowed to work from home doing marketing. So I can write my own hours. It's a lot of freedom and I enjoy it.

*How much do earn hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly?*
*Hourly:* 18.09 euro - 20 euro
*Daily:* 150-160 euro
*Weekly:* 480 euro - 550 (working 3-4 days)
*Monthly:* Around 2100-2300 depending on hours and what days I work.


----------

